# 07 Tundra w/ 7'6" Fisher HD



## Surfside (Oct 10, 2005)

Ready for the snow!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Stik208;1538629 said:


> I like it.


Ditto! Looks great


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the Tundras. That's a nice rig.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice looking Tundra. Did you do anything to your front suspension? How does it handle the 7.5' HD? I wish my Dad had a 7.5' HD instead of the SD on his Tundra.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good seen the truck in biddo when you were fueling up this a.m..
Good luck this season!


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

looks great


----------

